# Experiences with PowerMyself.com



## Metzer (Jun 20, 2011)

Never heard of this company before - might be placing an order,

Any reviews on em?

Cheers


----------



## slimcraigy (Sep 11, 2012)

I have ordered multiple times now and they have been very good - always next day delivery with royal mail - they are one of my favourites but the only gripe is with the codes - they don't work when i use them - anyone else have this problem?

They always reply straight away and work very late so I have had messages till 21:00 (UK time).

A guy called Chris there - always responds very fast by email and as when I logged in to my account like they said to do there was nowhere to put the discount code - weird.

Very good service and have a brand of their own which is quite cheap and they refunded me via paypal as I couldn't give a discount code on the site.

I don't work for them and was a little sceptical at first that they would be good as the site could be more user friendly but has recently got faster also.

Like someone said on a forum it does look a bit dodgy/scam site at first but I have been scammed before and that was by bodybuildingsupermarket - DO NOT ORDER from them - they come up as miraclesformen on the transaction and had loads of trouble getting the bank sorted out as they messed my account up.

Anyway first time poster but wanted to show them my gratitude by reviewing them as i can not do so on other sites like (I am not sure if I can mention names of sites so I will be careful) but a popular independent site based on trust ratings - it is trust***** (person who flies a plane).

I would recommend and the way I found them was via a website that they stock brands of it is (mythical fire breathing beast)-nutrition brand.

Hope this helps some people - other good sites are the ones people will probably already know like (reverse of prey) nutrition and one other good site if you live in the northwest that I ordered milk thistle from was (smaxmium-sportsnutrition) - they were fast and are less well known than other sites that come up in the popular search engines so if you can not find stock in the bigger sites try these.One more was bestsupplements (but abbreviate supplements).co.uk.

Happy hunting for some bargains and be quick to stock up on powdered stuff - in case anyone isn't aware there will be 20% tax on goods in powdered form from 1st october 2012 and some other supplements - just put it in a search engine and find out as I am not fully sure what is exempt but I think capsules are already taxed so they wont increase.

Why does our (UK) government punish the healthy?

Probably the wrong place but just thought it was worth mentioning as I was very shocked and not even my brother knew about it who is usually clued up.

Could rant about how we have just hosted the olympics and then taxing people who will aspire to become healthier thanks to our heroes - paralympians included - well done to them all.

Is this a coincidence hmmm.... or is it excellent tactics from our government - nope - just dumb as people will focus on putting rubbish into their bodies that isn't taxed.

Rant over anyway peace and enjoy tax free powder while it lasts if you are not already financially crippled.


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

Great guys to deal with


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

The codes do work, but i think you have to be logged in order for it to.

With a bit of fiddling, and bouncing to and from the checkout it eventually works.

I always find myself ordering from them. They have a habit of stocking some very good obscure items from over the water, that others wouldn't think of stocking.

Say recompadrol or man clout, both of which are very good.


----------



## MrLulz (Mar 20, 2012)

One of the only places I've come across that sells SNS Focus XT. No issues - delivery was prompt etc.


----------



## vduboli (Apr 1, 2011)

slimcraigy said:


> I have ordered multiple times now and they have been very good - always next day delivery with royal mail - they are one of my favourites but the only gripe is with the codes - they don't work when i use them - anyone else have this problem?
> 
> They always reply straight away and work very late so I have had messages till 21:00 (UK time).
> 
> ...


Interesting first post!


----------



## PowerMyself (Sep 29, 2011)

Cheers guys.

Craig, this is Chris, I believe I've been emailing you about the codes. As Dazzza states, you need to be logged in. I think I mentioned that but ended up refunding you via Paypal.

Craig doesn't work for us, we have a rep here (Wardy21). If he did, I would probably ask him not to say 'they look like a scam site at first...'. We did have a few comments on Muscle Talk a year ago saying it looks cheap, but have re-launched the site since then and I think it's a pretty good looking site, I do say so myself.

I wonder if Metzer placed an order 14 months ago?

Thanks for the positive comments, very much appreciated.


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

Used to use these guys a lot,pretty damn good.but sshealth has undercut most others these days.


----------



## FreshPrince88 (Apr 2, 2012)

Good company, Have used them a few times and always been a great service, Good for supplements that others not stocking


----------



## PowerMyself (Sep 29, 2011)

Cheers guys. We can price match most sites, though I know it's a pain for customers sometimes.

Another new brand just arrived - Premium Nutraceuticals/ANS. Should be up on the site soon.


----------



## 3utcher (Aug 17, 2012)

I've ordered from them once in june.

Got a ton of free stuff (samples + Sequoia Orbitape)

will order from them as soon as i'll need.


----------



## PowerMyself (Sep 29, 2011)

Free Beast caps and Athletix t-shirts now available too


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

free?!


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Good company I won a book from I comp I entered, I also purchased another book from them and both where sent very fast and had some free samples inside aswell.


----------



## PowerMyself (Sep 29, 2011)

Malibu said:


> free?!


Free cap with any Beast product, Free Titanium tee with any Athletix product.


----------



## Pkant2002 (Nov 4, 2011)

Top site got both my sets of PH from them and both times arrived on time well packaged etc. Top company and i thinkk mentioned above they offer some products not many other sell.


----------



## adpolice (Oct 27, 2011)

I'm from Greece and they are my favourite and believe me i've tried a lot,plus they have a great range of designers..


----------



## platon (Sep 12, 2013)

adpolice said:


> I'm from Greece and they are my favourite and believe me i've tried a lot,plus they have a great range of designers..


I am from Greece to?,I have ordered from powermyself and they tell me to scan the card because it is non-domestic they asked the same from you?


----------



## redwing (Jun 4, 2010)

PowerMyself said:


> Cheers guys.
> 
> Craig, this is Chris, I believe I've been emailing you about the codes. As Dazzza states, you need to be logged in. I think I mentioned that but ended up refunding you via Paypal.
> 
> ...


I remember that thread .

Yes it does look a lot better now although as i said at the time I like the company have bought a few things from powermyself and always thought it was a good company. I always like the interaction you have there as well asking what people would like next and stuff very good.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

These guys are good to go, always been good to me.

I see Chris most morning punching the hell out of a punch bag in the gym too :lol:


----------



## adpolice (Oct 27, 2011)

adpolice said:


> I'm from Greece and they are my favourite and believe me i've tried a lot,plus they have a great range of designers..


No,i use paypal


----------



## ashmo (Jul 1, 2011)

Top site never had any issues free P+P.


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

I struggle to understand why anyone uses anything other than Myprotein and Bulkpowders. By far the cheapest and best value for money on pretty much anything you need.... bar pro-hormones.


----------

